# Lye not dissolving??



## petey

The last two batches of soap I have made BOTH got undissolved lye spots in them!! The first time, I thought maybe I had let the lye water sit too long waiting for the oils to melt (crockpot hot process) so the second time, I made sure to stir really really well, and stir again when pouring lye mix into oils. This morning, I unmolded and cut soap and there are white spots that ZAP!! 

What can be causing the lye to do this? I saw NO undissolved lye crystals when I poured into the mix, so I am really flustered! Any ideas?? Is there something wrong with the lye itself? 

arrgggh! I need to get a bunch of soap made and cured for Christmas gifts!!


----------



## Kalne

Try straining your lye water so anything undissolved gets left in the sieve. Also, I have had a batch zap after unmolding but not a couple days later. Are you sure you're just not testing it too soon?


----------



## petey

I will try straining. There are definite white spots that zap...spots that aren't picking up the color of the soap. Will it still zap when it has been hot processed? I will check in a couple of days and see if it is better. Just worries me, I don't want to give someone BAD soap, and sadly, these two batches have been the prettiest I have made so far!!
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## petey

you are a lifesaver! I strained it this time and it looks like its ok. I had to switch containers, as it seems the lye was doing something funny in the plastic one I have always used. Never happened before, but something must have gotten in there its reacting to. Glad I at least found the culprit!!


----------



## Terri-Lynn

you know...you may have bits of milk. Sometimes I see bits of milk fat that are not the same colour as the rest of the soap...small flecks


----------



## petey

I wish that was the case, but this one wasn't a milk soap, and only the spots zap. My tongue is so traumatized, it has run to hide in the back of my mouth!


----------



## hsmomof4

Yeah, that's definitely lye. I always use a strainer.


----------



## Tallabred

I never dissolve my lye in plastic - it always seems to cause problems.


----------



## Anita Martin

I use a large glass measuring container to dissolve my lye over the frozen milk cubes. The benefit of the glass is that it's easier to see what is going on inside, especially as it sits on the stainless scale. I've had blobs of orange lye/milk that I've been able to see as I was pouring and to fish out or strain out. The spout on the container also helps with a steady pour.


----------

